# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Do You Live In the City or Country?

## Dak

Where do you live?

----------


## Anteros

Country.

----------


## anonymid

Country, I guess.

----------


## Dane

Country, more or less.

----------


## Apocalyptic

City

----------


## JustGaara

I voted city since I am in NYC, but I feel like my actual location is very ambiguous. I live in the northernmost part of NYC, which borders more suburban areas like Mt. Vernon, Yonkers, and White Plains, so my area doesn't really look city-like. Just based off of it being part of the city and its large population, it is technically the city, though.

----------


## Ont Mon

Outer suburbs of a fairly large city.

----------


## Member11

Suburbia... Someone kill me, do it now!:-o

----------


## L

I live in the country.....is that county??

----------


## Dak

A lot of citydwellers at the other site used to say living in the woods must be nice and quiet when I tell them where I live.

I'd tell them it's quiet, but not nice.  You get lonely very easily.

----------


## Chantellabella

Suburb city connected to the one of the largest metroplex conglobs I've ever seen. Heck, it takes an hour (sometimes 2) to cross town. My mother was on the dart rail which is a fast train that goes subway and monorail at different parts. We were going to the zoo which is on the other part of town. At one point, she turned to me and asked "are we still in Texas?"

----------


## Meadowlark

The country... way out in the boonies.

----------


## Rawr

Country.

----------


## stargirl

Way out in the country  ::):

----------


## Daniel C

Suburbia, though I'd love to live in the city. Not too large a city though. Around 200,000 inhabitants would be perfect.

----------


## peace

I'm a country bumpkin, oh yes I am.

----------


## merc

I see cows out the window. There is a loose flock of guinea hens that like to visit my yard. I like the country. I like isolation. I hate the big cities even though I'm fascinated by all the traffic and sheer amount of people when I visit somewhere like Philadelphia. My brother-in-law when he lived here used to go crazy, I think no people caused him stress. donna

----------


## Ironman

I should have said suburbia, but I said city.  Then again, my city is technically an exurb and not a suburb since it is not in the same county.

What a mess  :Rofl: .

----------


## Otherside

On the very edge of a small town and it takes a while to get anywhere. Country, I guess

----------


## Lost Control Again

> Way out in the country



lucky you  ::D: 

I live in a 


```
shit
```


 town.

----------


## Daniel

I live in the city. I'd rather live in the country though. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RayOfLight123

I live in a large village (it used to be small) in a town

----------


## WintersTale

I live in the City.

----------


## JaneDoe

I live in the city but I wish I lived in the country in most ways. I think it would suit me better.

----------


## Chocolate

ummm I live in a town.

----------


## srschirm

Suburbs, about 15mins from a major city.

----------


## claire74

right in the middle of a city, would love to move somewhere quieter

----------


## Denv12

Suburban Adelaide,Australia.

----------


## Arthur Dent

In the middle of a huge city.

----------


## Frogger

Country

----------


## Tinkerbell

Town of 20,000, 1/2 hour to city.

----------


## whiteman

Country, very country. I saw a bear with its three cubs one day. Dear and Elk eat the apples of my trees. There are many more trees than people, many many many more. I love it!!! I love almost everything about where I live, besides the rain, but other than that, I love it!!!It's great...It's beautiful. It's not far from the surf, which happens to be one of the most consistent surfspots anywhere. My business works great here...I am happy where I live. I'm going to die here.

----------


## peace

I live in the middle of nowhere.

----------


## WintersTale

I live in the City.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

A giant, stupid, hot [BEEP] city. (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻

----------


## toaster little

City, but

Nearest city with pop. 200,000+: about 100 miles
Nearest city with pop. 1,000,000+: about 300 miles

----------


## VickieKitties

The village, 10 minutes north of the city.  I'd prefer something further out in the country, high population density makes me sadface.

----------


## Demerzel

city

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

A mid-sized city (proper: 600k, metro area: ~2.3 million). Isolated from other big urban centres though.

----------


## Keddy

I live in South Boston. I'm not exactly sure whether to consider it part of the actual city or to consider it a densely populated suburb...

----------


## GunnyHighway

Livin in the big sprawl of Calgary. I'd love to be a bit further out once I can get my own car and a house and shite, but for now I've gotta be along major transit routes. I'm in a pretty decent area though, not too many people around except for all the cars passing by a few blocks away on the Trans-Canada.

----------


## James

City, surrounded by six million of my closest friends.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

City. Small city or not, it still makes me wanna throw stuff. >.<

----------


## Kirsebaer

In the city (we have about 1.300.000 inhabitants in the metropolitan area). Way too many people.. i hate it

----------


## Yossarian

I live in a city of 70 thousand or so.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I grew up a short distance from Chicago, then moved to a town of less than a thousand. Sometimes I miss Chicago, but I LOVE living in the country. Although I don't love the long commute to work, school, or anywhere with anything. You can't really just run to the store around here. But it's worth it.  ::):

----------


## Hexagon

I live in a rather small city ("college town") of around 70k people. It's nice here, although I'd prefer to live elsewhere, maybe a more densely populated city. I grew up in the country and was too young to realize how much I prefer being in busier areas, and having things to do.

----------


## Kesky

i live in the city but the wrong city. it's hard to explain but we're imcompatible. And we can't afford a divorce. so we get along as best we can.

----------


## FreshDaily

city

----------


## Keddy

I had been living in the city for my entire life but now that I've moved in with my bf's family, we live in the suburbs. And it's a very quiet suburb and not heavily populated at all.
Culture shock.  :O_O:

----------


## Sagan

A small city of 70,000

----------


## hmj93

I guess I live in Suburbia. It seems a little hard to define what sort of place I live in. Basically, I live on the edge of a small city (though it's quite easy and quick to get into the centre of town, it's near) but the surrounding area is countryside. So, since I live on the edge of the city, which is Urban but also live on the edge of being in Countryside, it's not a very straightforward answer. I hope you understand what I mean here, because it seems I've made a right old mess explaining!  ::D:

----------


## Daniel

I live in the city.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Country. I live in a major travel destination but it's rural. I also live in the mountains.
You are welcome to try to guess which State I live in, but you'll probably get it wrong.
I grew up in suburbia and went to college in the city and I hated it and I wanted to go live in the woods.

4-15-13 079.JPG

----------


## lethargic nomad

Big city.  Over 20 million in the metropolitan area.

The pros are:  

I don't need a car.  Great public transit.
Many groups and events going on every day of the week.  Way more activity than even cities of 5 million.
Many different cultures.  If you want to practice a particular language, you can find native speakers here easily.
Anonymity.  

The negatives:

Rent is sky high and apartments are small.
Dating is easier for men here since there is so much choice.
Employers can be picky also since there is so much choice.

----------

